# Spartan 100 Electrical question



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Okay, so my Twist lock plug on my Spartan 100 pretty much fell apart, so I decided to replace it with just a regular male plug, that I could plug an extension cord directly into.

So, I took the electrical box apart, took the old plug off, and put the new one in.

And now, my Spartan 100 only runs in one direction. I flip the switch to go in the other direction, and it does nothing.

Anyone have any idea why?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

did you leave a power wire off in the box? that could power the opposite direction...


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

The only wires I unattached, and reattached, are from the plug itself. Everything else I left alone.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

when you say you took the electrical box apart, what do you mean? can you post a picture?..as I read your post you say you just replaced the end plug on the end of the electrical cable from the motor..


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

You missed the wire to the reverse switch. Maybe wired two on the same pole.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I'll post a picture when I go out to it later.

Basically, there is a recessed male twist lock plug in my spartan 100. It's attached to the cover of the electric box, the same box that has the forward/reverse switch, and the air switch.

I took the cover off the box, and took the plug out, and put a new plug in. I didn't take any wires off anything else.

The only thing I can think of is that the forward reverse switch broke somehow while I was doing that....though I'm not sure how, since it still switches normally. 

Of course, I can't use it right now anyway, since the Truniun also broke, but I gotta figure this out soon.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I've been wanting to do the same to my 300. Never understood why they go with the twist lock, but maybe I'll leave it alone


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Page 34 of the owners manual is the wiring. Diagram with colors.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

KoleckeINC said:


> Page 34 of the owners manual is the wiring. Diagram with colors.


Unfortunately that's for the newer machines. My machine doesn't have a PM motor or "Bridge Rectifier"


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Here is my "cheater" 100 electric box (or peckerhead box). 

I had a similar issue on the one I'm using now when I got it. Try this first: flip flop your two power wires on the plug. See if that works.

With mine the orange and orange/red leads from the motor were switched. In forward it would turn, but slowly and had bad electrical noise. Reverse it wouldn't turn at all.

I know more about three phase motors than single phase or DC... This motor is a single phase with a brushed armature and fields. My best guess is the orange and orange/red leads switch the field/arm while the black is common.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

This is identical with the 300. As far as the twist lock goes... helps it stay in place? lasts longer? One thing is true, a new female plug at Menards is almost $30. I've thought about switching it over too, just haven't yet...


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Once again I see how lucky I am. I did the same exact thing! switch died on my 2001. Herbie the spartan rep came over and rewired it. He also charged me 350 I wasn't home my brother in law handed it to him. &[email protected]@$)&@$!!!!
Email spartan for the old diagram. If you were in Chicago I would help ya for sure. All you could have done is switch the ground wires. Find out which one is hot-switch the other. If I wanted a cheap power cord-I'd use a step drill and a cord with a strain relief bushing from Amazon.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> I had a similar issue on the one I'm using now when I got it. Try this first: flip flop your two power wires on the plug. See if that works.


Probably reversed the polarity when hooking it up if that's all you did in the electrical box.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Mine looks similar to what OpenSights posted, except with different colors, which I believe means I have a different motor than him. Ground is green, for example, not blue like his.

When I first hooked it up, I hooked the black wire to the "bronze-colored" part of the receptacle, and the yellow wire to the "silver" part, which is the way you are supposed to, as far as my understanding goes. Green of course was hooked to ground.

Just in case though, I Tried switching it - and the motor does nothing at all. No forward, no reverse. I switch it back - and same thing as before.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

My next guess is your switch fried when the plug end fell apart? If you put it back the same, than something else went fubar.

Wire colors very on all the motors I have. Makes for a fun guessing game.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> Probably reversed the polarity when hooking it up if that's all you did in the electrical box.


Polarity! Thanks! Kid woke us up this morning before my brain could fully charge.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Tounces said:


> I'll post a picture when I go out to it later.
> 
> Basically, there is a recessed male twist lock plug in my spartan 100. It's attached to the cover of the electric box, the same box that has the forward/reverse switch, and the air switch.
> 
> ...



See PM I sent you


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Call Spartan. They will send you the proper wiring diagram. Don't tell them you retrofitted the plug. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

So - it seems I don't have a wiring issue, but a wire issue. Because I tested it again, and it worked both ways, with nothing at all changed.

Unfortunately this is probably a worst-case scenario now. If one of the wires going to the motor is bad, that's nearly as bad as the motor itself being bad for me, since I have no idea how to go about rewiring the motor, as there is no back plate on this motor to access the wires.


----------

